
Amazon ends its unlimited cloud storage plan - eande
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/08/amazon-ends-its-unlimited-cloud-storage-plan/
======
eande
I really like their service as an additnal backup at times with rclone. Not
sure if i will continue the service.

What do other people use for cloud storage with several hundred GB Without
high monthly fees?

~~~
stephenr
2tb is $10/month on iCloud, and it's _not_ designed to a) mine your data b)
loss-lead and kill the competition.

